# Anyone interested a 16" tall Cthulhu miniature?



## frankthedm (Feb 23, 2013)

JIC any fellow cultists didn't hear about this one, I'll mention this beast.

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/mythosfoundry/cthulhu-mythos-foundry-style




$150 is a modest chunk of cash for some folks, but i think the price is very fair overall.


----------



## frankthedm (Feb 24, 2013)

And it is over.


----------

